# Pelletheads



## mrad (Jul 1, 2015)

I have read where many on this forum have recommended pelletheads to get more info on pellet smokers.  I have tried to register numerous times, using three different email addresses and have been told each time it is a spam email and that I need to contact the administrator. If anyone uses this site, how do I go about contacting an admin when I cannot register?

Mike


----------



## gpb11 (Jul 2, 2015)

I had no issue registering there a couple weeks ago.  It took a day or so for the admin to approve the registration, but nothing out of the ordinary in today's spam infested world.

My welcome email came from this address:  [email protected]


----------



## lazydogq (Jul 2, 2015)

i had the same experience, tried two different email accts and both came back SPAM? tried to find a contact on their page but finally gave up. Let me know if you find a contact email?


----------



## phrett (Jul 7, 2015)

It's a great site so don't give up.


----------



## goliath (Jul 7, 2015)

I also had trouble awhile back

 i have contacted a MOD and lets see where it goes from here

Goliath


----------



## goliath (Jul 7, 2015)

here is an E-MAIL for a moderator at PELLETHEADS.COM ......

i was told it could be a spam problem.... anyways just e-mail Bentley here and you will get fixed up

Goliath


----------



## oddball (Jul 12, 2015)

I was able to create an account without any issue.  I would expect it's tied to the email account you are trying to use, not the actual account name, but the domain (ie: google.com, yahoo.com, etc.).  Try using a different account.


----------



## fadax (Jul 26, 2015)

I try different times but nothing, I send different mail and no succes :-(
this site exist ?


----------



## oddball (Jul 28, 2015)

It's working fine as far as I know.

If it's not working for you, then you should be getting an error.  If so, the error should indicate what is wrong.


----------



## gpb11 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yep, PelletHead site continues to be working fine.  If your email address is getting rejected, try from a different one.  I had no issue subscribing via a gmail.com address


----------



## goliath (Jul 29, 2015)

SORRY ....
looking back i see i never actually gave you the e-mail address !!!!!!

here its is ....
[email protected]

Goliath


----------



## larmar (Sep 12, 2016)

I registered at Pelletheads on the 7th and received a welcome message that same day. However, it is now the 12th, and I'm still waiting for my request to be reviewed and approved. Can anyone verify this timeframe as being the norm?


----------



## goldmine1965 (Sep 12, 2016)

LarMar said:


> I registered at Pelletheads on the 7th and received a welcome message that same day. However, it is now the 12th, and I'm still waiting for my request to be reviewed and approved. Can anyone verify this timeframe as being the norm?


Yeah, it does take awhile. If you look at my profile, there is a thread I started about this very subject. I don't know how to copy and paste threads so you should be able to find it in my profile. But there is one guy doing all the approvals and someone intervened for me and got the approval done.


----------



## larmar (Sep 12, 2016)

THX, that's good to know. I was beginning to wonder if they rejected me for bad credit or something. ;-)


----------



## blue fox (Sep 19, 2016)

I found pellethead mods to be a little too precious. When you see someone ask a question about a certain product the owner of the site becomes prissy. Not much in true discussion on this site. In fact I'd be surprised if it survives the coming year.


----------



## goldmine1965 (Sep 19, 2016)

Blue fox said:


> I found pellethead mods to be a little too precious. When you see someone ask a question about a certain product the owner of the site becomes prissy. Not much in true discussion on this site. In fact I'd be surprised if it survives the coming year.


I heard PelletSmoking.com was the same way. From what I have heard/read, the site owner does not allow discussion on pellets or where to buy them.


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 19, 2016)

Goldmine1965 said:


> Blue fox said:
> 
> 
> > I found pellethead mods to be a little too precious. When you see someone ask a question about a certain product the owner of the site becomes prissy. Not much in true discussion on this site. In fact I'd be surprised if it survives the coming year.
> ...


You mean to tell me that the kind of pellets and where to buy them is not TOP SECRET? 

I get mine on the dark web through two VPNs and I am still looking over my shoulder.

I swear last week I saw what looked to be a black helicopter very close to my house!


----------



## larmar (Sep 20, 2016)

Blue fox said:


> I found pellethead mods to be a little too precious. When you see someone ask a question about a certain product the owner of the site becomes prissy. Not much in true discussion on this site. In fact I'd be surprised if it survives the coming year.


I got the same impression from several of their threads where the moderator seemed a bit overzealous in his apparent need to remind folks (and himself?) that he's "in charge." On one particular thread, a poster was chastised for sharing their experience with their new grill, because pelletheads had not reviewed the grill first. Nevertheless, since I had just made the switch from a vertical gasser to pellets, I thought I would give pelletheads a try. With that said, I'm still waiting since the 7th for my request to be reviewed and approved.

But I'm not losing any sleep if they end up deeming me "unworthy," because from my experience so far, this site puts them to shame.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have been registered over there for several years although it's been a while since I have given them more than a casual glance. Users used to be able to freely give product feedback. I also remember a thread on which pellets you use and why. I wonder if they got hit with phony product reviews or pans. Never used to be a problem.


----------



## ross77 (Sep 12, 2017)

Their website has been down for a few days.  I wonder if  they're gone for good?


----------



## lowslowfoshow (Sep 12, 2017)

It has been down for the last 7 days, not looking good. I found this thread when googling pelletheads and another thread but Gr8day noted:


Gr8day said:


> Bentley the moderator from pellet heads has started a new site called pelletfan.com


----------

